# Spinney Motorhomes



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

I know a few of you have used Spinney and are familiar with the staff and as a family run firm will have met most of the staff.I called in today and was shocked to hear that young Nick Holland the son of owner Nick Holland had suffered a heart attack in the week and died.He was only 27 and sold me my first van (i have bought 3 from there )and was lately in charge of the service centre,in all my dealings with him his service has been very professional and he could not do enough for you ,on my part he will be sadly missed and my condolences go all at Spinney.
Rob


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry to here that news, what with him being so young as well.  

steve


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

rebbyvid said:


> I know a few of you have used Spinney and are familiar with the staff and as a family run firm will have met most of the staff.I called in today and was shocked to hear that young Nick Holland the son of owner Nick Holland had suffered a heart attack in the week and died.He was only 27 and sold me my first van (i have bought 3 from there )and was lately in charge of the service centre,in all my dealings with him his service has been very professional and he could not do enough for you ,on my part he will be sadly missed and my condolences go all at Spinney.
> Rob


That is really sad news. Nick, as all the staff who work at Spinneys are, was so helpful. Nick helped me with a small problem with our internal lights only 3 weeks ago and we bought some additional internal spot lights from him only 2 weeks ago.

He will be sadly missed and our condolences go to his family and work colleagues.

Keith


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Thats a real shame, condolences to the family.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Very sad news. Nick fixed me up with a spare wheel for my van in September. I saw him on Thursday last when I called in to pick up my van.
Shocked...


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

So young so tragic. I was discussing with him a new van at the October show and he rang me a few weeks later to update me,a very nice helpful person. Sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

always the decent people get the raw deal in life,so sorry especially for his family, friends and customers to hear someone so genuine,has died so young.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Very sorry indeed to hear this tragic news, my thoughts are with the family. 

I use Spinney a lot and just enjoy looking round the vans even if I'm not after advice or something vital from the shop. Very nice people and young Nick was one of the best. So sorry.

Jagman


----------



## summers (Aug 7, 2008)

Tragic news. A really helpful young man who was a credit to the Company. 

My sincere condolences to his family and all at Spinney.

Peter


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am really shocked to hear that. Nick was a very pleasant and helpful chap. Condolences to all at Spinney, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Nick*

Hello,

To outlive my Children would be mine and I am sure most parents hardest thing to cope with. I know there are a few on here have suffered such a loss.

My sincere condolences to his family and all at Spinney.

TM


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

My heartfelt condolonces to all the family concerned. Lord love them as they face into dealing with such a loss. 

Ca and Greg


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Message deleted.


----------



## 118959 (Dec 24, 2008)

Visited their dealership once.Seemed nice people.Very very sorry to hear of the death of such a young man.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

We visit Spinney quite often. We have spoken with Ben on many occasions and he has always been very helpful and knowledgeable.

Our thoughts are with Ben, his family and all at Spinney at this very sad time.

Pepandspice.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> What a shock this sad news is. Ben was the person who sold us our motorhome, but that wasn't the end of the matter as far as Ben was concerned. Everytime we called in at Spinneys, whether it be to pick up accessories, have brew in the cafe or a nosey at what vans where on site, If Ben saw us he would come over and ask how we were or had we been anywhere recently.
> 
> Not only was he thoroughly professional in his work, he was a thoroughly likeable chap.
> 
> ...


It is Nick Jnr. that has died not Ben. A notice has been placed on the Spinney website to say that Spinney will be closed on February 19th for the funeral. There are details of where the funeral is to be held and anyone who knew Nick is welcome to attend. May I add my own condolences. I never met Nick but he sorted out a warranty claim for me as if nothing was too much trouble.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

paulmold said:


> It is Nick Jnr. that has died not Ben. A notice has been placed on the Spinney website to say that Spinney will be closed on February 19th for the funeral. There are details of where the funeral is to be held and anyone who knew Nick is welcome to attend. May I add my own condolences. I never met Nick but he sorted out a warranty claim for me as if nothing was too much trouble.


Thanks Paulmold, I am really sorry for making such a terrible mistake, I offer no excuses, as it should not have happened, and hopefully I can be forgiven in the fullness of time.

I have now removed that message.


----------

